# Logan River



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

okay so i know im always talking about this place (mainly because i fish it 3-4 times a week and dont really know of anywhere else to go up here) but fishing has slowed down in the lower stretches. above red banks is still good for cutts but lower the rainbows have almost become non-existant and the browns aren't taking as much. this week my average was about 20 in four hours (i know it sounds like a lot but i was averaging about 50 in four hours). also the average size has gone way down (most of the fish i catch have parr marks on them still, but they do look pretty with parrs imo). here are some pics. the whitefish size has gone way up though. yesterday i reeled a whitie that almost measured 17".

hope you guys enjoy the pics.


















































the scenery is nice also


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds like you are still catching a few. I wouldnt know of any suggestions. I am still a beginner. Those fall colors are making me excited for the deer hunts coming up.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey that is great that you can catch a variety of fish in one river. I have never fished the Logan River before, maybe next time I go up I PM you Chuckmiester and you can show me the ropes.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Chuck, where are you from and maybe I'll have a few suggestions?


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

im from st. george but now im going to school at usu


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

There's a resevoir called Porcupine above Paradise dunno if you are aware of it, but the river coming into it is great fishing with a fly rod!


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks af dude ill have to try it soon. also do you know of any stillwater places up here that would be good with a fly rod.


----------



## uncle_rico (Sep 21, 2007)

I've noticed the same thing, I'm only fishing high in the canyon for cutts right now. Have been having the best luck right after sunset.

Caught about 15 cutts last night, had to keep this one (gut hooked)[attachment=0:fd147]100_1631a.JPG[/attachment:fd147]


----------



## fishspook (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice fish guys! Thanks for posting the pictures, although they can make a Friday afternoon seem like an eternity.


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

Chuckmiester,
Go North. Having lived in both Logan and Idaho I would definetly buy and Idaho license. You can go to the Logan River after school and up North on the weekends. Southeast Idaho is chuck-full of quality stillwaters. Daniels, Treasureton, Chesterfield, and 24 mile and most of these are within an hour of Logan. The also have some really fun rivers Portneuf, Southfork, and Henry's fork to name a few.
Later,
Griff


----------



## Knowlton (Sep 19, 2007)

Why does everyone on here seem to take pictures of their fish in the mud? I hope you guys aren't releasing them afterwards. If you're keeping them, well that's fine and good, but you really shouldn't be fishing if you're going to release fish that have been sitting in the mud while you take mediocre pictures of them.

Just my opinion.

It would look a lot better if you were sitting in the river holding it up with the sun at your side. You have the person taking the picture count down like this- 3----2----1 and then you hurry and raise the fish out of the water and take the picture and then let him go. That's how my grandfather taought me and he was on of the best fishermen to ever grace the banks of any western river. He was writing a book when he died, I have been finishing it for him and I should be finished in a few weeks. There is one whole section dedicated to safely handling fish fo catch and release (I added it) it will teach you guys a lot when you read it.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

You do bring up a good point. Trout have a slime coat that we need to take care not to damage too much while handling them prior to release. Wet your hands before touching the fish, minimize time out of water, and don't lay them on their side out of the water. The slime coat protects against diseases and fungus and allows them to move through the water with less exertion (especially important with fish in moving water). When I catch a fish I want to photo and I am alone, I will sometimes lay them in a shallow area of water like this: 









This is probably not the best way to handle a fish either, but it is preferable to dry gravel. I have really limited the amount of photos I take by myself anymore.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

i knew about the whole slime coating thing and i do wet my hands but i never knew it comes off on natural stuff like rocks. i thought it was the grease on our hands that takes it off not anything.

knowlton i fish alone man. partly the reason i dont go with people i dont know is because they bitch and complain at every little thing like you. 

i have respect for fish and fishing and do everything i know to keep them alive and well after ive released them. i just hate negative people.


----------



## utroyalwulff (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh great, I come to this site and the first thing I see is somebody advertising were they fish. Dude do you want more guys up there fishing than there are now, then just keep putting posts like this up there? I would fish in silence or be prepared to go to your favorite spot next week and find someone there. The older you get the smarter you will get about doing silly things like this.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I wouldn't exactly call the Logan River a secret! Any information you read about on Utah fly fishing talks about it and shows all the access.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

i agree with flyguy. there are some places you dont post where they are especially small streams, but places like the logan, provo, pineview, deer creek, jordanelle, and basically anywhere else with a lot of pressure near population are going to get the pressure no matter what.


----------



## utroyalwulff (Sep 25, 2007)

You guys must be young and not understand and just want us to see the pictures of the 10 inch fish that you have been catching.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

utroyalwulff said:


> You guys must be young and not understand and just want us to see the pictures of the 10 inch fish that you have been catching.


Re: Logan River
by utroyalwulff on Tue Sep 25, 2007 8:54 am

Oh great, I come to this site and the first thing I see is somebody advertising were they fish. Dude do you want more guys up there fishing than there are now, then just keep putting posts like this up there? I would fish in silence or be prepared to go to your favorite spot next week and find someone there. The older you get the smarter you will get about doing silly things like this.utroyalwulff

Posts: 2
Joined: Tue Sep 25, 2007 8:50 am 
Private message

What is up? It is not like he is giving away a small stream in the unitas that will get fished out. That is the who point of a discussion forum to share experiences and techniques including fish pictures. You don't catch a 19"+ fish every trip and I personally like to see the photos. You have posted 2x and bolth attacking someone for sharing a "well known" fishing spot. Hey I have one for you I fished the lower provo and caught some nice fish, I can even tell you that what flies I was using. This isn't going to ruin the river. *()* *()*


----------



## fishspook (Sep 21, 2007)

Where is the logan river again? I've never heard of it. I must be too young as well. :lol: Maybe old guy needs to get a life. I love the pictures; keep them coming.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

The logan river is up logan canyon (cache valley) and runs down through the valley and drains into the bear.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.westerntroutflies.com/loganriver.htm

Go here for a map.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I guess that this old fart better go back and deleate his post about fishing the South Fork of the Provo.  
I didn't know that it was one of them there secret spots.
My wife has a secret spot but I sure won't tell anyone where it is!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> I guess that this old fart better go back and deleate his post about fishing the South Fork of the Provo.
> I didn't know that it was one of them there secret spots.
> My wife has a secret spot but I sure won't tell anyone where it is!


You too! Something about a "G" spot.... :shock:


----------

